
Show HN: Skit – minimal presentation slides for the CLI - tonyjstark
https://github.com/jpeinelt/skit
======
ftio
This is the kind of thing I come to HN for. I’ll never use it, but I love the
creativity and the drive and the spirit that went into this. Just building a
beautiful thing because it’s fun and beautiful. Love it.

~~~
tonyjstark
Thank you. I'm also not sure if I ever seriously use it but it's a long time
since I had so much fun programming something. I couldn't stay away from the
computer and "binged" it in the last 3 days of my vacation. Such joy.

------
tonyjstark
This really is just a fun little weekend project to learn Go.

------
zserge
Nice! Resembles Trikita's Slide app (shameless plug, used it in several
conference talks).
[https://github.com/trikita/slide](https://github.com/trikita/slide) and
[https://github.com/zserge/slide](https://github.com/zserge/slide)

~~~
tonyjstark
I didn't know about these, thanks for the links!

------
pkstn
I just leave this here:

[https://translate.google.fi/?#view=home&op=translate&sl=sv&t...](https://translate.google.fi/?#view=home&op=translate&sl=sv&tl=en&text=skit)

:D

~~~
tonyjstark
:D

such a small word, so many meanings

